# New foal! I'm super confused about her color!



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Some will come up with official color, right now I'll go with beautiful.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Based on the parents, either black or smokey black. They are usually more mousy, but not being able to see the legs may be throwing off the optics. Its usually pretty hard rock tell between black and smoky black.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

as far as color, your possible outcomes were chestnut or palomino if both parents carried red unknowingly. That's out because the filly is not chestnut or palomino. Buckskin would have been a possibility but she's not that either. Your other options are black or smokey black which most times you can't even tell without pulling hair and testing. 

A lot of black foals are born a greyish or brownish mousy color but they are also born black as well. My mare is black and she was born black. She also fades some in the summer. You would be surprised by looking at horses. I've seen smokey black horses that are black as night and I've seen black horses that fade to look almost like buckskins but they are genetically black (does not carry the creme gene). The only way you can really tell for sure is to have the horse tested or if she were to produce a foal carrying the creme gene when bred to a stallion that does not.

Many smokey black horses will have a tendency to fade in the sun but some do not. And, just because a black horse fades doesn't mean that they are smokey black.


----------



## Yael (Jun 14, 2017)

I can't help with color but cuteness overload! What a gorgeous filly.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to go with smokey black. I picked smokey black because, as many have mentioned, most true black foals are grey-ish, mousey looking right after birth.









I had a smokey black foal last year, and she was black right from the jump. She fades and goes very brown-ish.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm going to go with smokey black. I picked smokey black because, as many have mentioned, most true black foals are grey-ish, mousey looking right after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that the ones born jet black have a tendency to fade and the mousy ones don't but I've seen black (no creme) horses being born black. Mine is one of them, I know for sure that she doesn't carry creme. Laela, born jet black, does fade in the summer. Less so now that her minerals are balanced, but still fades some. I'm thinking about sprinkling her food with paprika, lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's an adorable black & white tobiano filly.

This filly is out of a bay mare and sorrel stallion, no cream possible for smoky black.

not quite sure exactly but not more than a couple of days old








weanling








adult


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks everybody. We are so happy to have her! I get that she looks like she'll be black which is my favorite color! But what about this tan spot? Hopefully it'll show up in this picture.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Don't know about the color but she is CUTE, sorry  Cute should be a color, surely?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rosebit78 said:


> Thanks everybody. We are so happy to have her! I get that she looks like she'll be black which is my favorite color! But what about this tan spot? Hopefully it'll show up in this picture.


When I clipped a patch on Chippy's neck it almost looked buckskin. She now looks mostly brown, but genetically she is black and carries creme. And she fades in the sunlight.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Those muscles though! Love our crazy little girl. Think we have agreed on a registered name  "Bandit's Wild Turkey" lol cuz she is one. Let yall know once we get papers back.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

